# North Dakota



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks in advance for updates.


----------



## Ken S. (Feb 2, 2005)

Q 1st series triple with flower part. No retired.


----------



## Ken S. (Feb 2, 2005)

Q on to second series, don't know callbacks. Open big quad, doable at first but then wind picked up.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the timely updates.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't know if the wind had picked up or not yet, but my girl didn't do it...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear that lil brother.


----------



## Ken S. (Feb 2, 2005)

Q scrapped blind due to strong winds (30 kn I hear) and starting another after poor success rate.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Ken, Supposed to be there, bitch is whelping so I couldn't come. Could you try to find the callbacks for the Q?

Thanks Pal,


Mike


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

mikebeadle said:


> Ken, Supposed to be there, bitch is whelping so I couldn't come. Could you try to find the callbacks for the Q?
> 
> Thanks Pal,
> 
> ...


Not sure of the numbers but all but three dogs were carried to the 2nd series


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Thank you.

Mike


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

48 back to the land blind in the Open.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

28 to the water blind.


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the update.
Any news on the Q? Did they finish yet?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Goooooo Derby # 3 !!!!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Steve Blythe won the qual, but don't know which dog. Rorem took second with Hank Kora. Congratulations to Suzanne!


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Any Complete Official result on the Qual?


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

update on open is 13 back to 4th.
only dogs I know:

Rorem-Mister & Flint
Smith-Ali
Farmer-Cash,Gracie,Jazz,& Marley
Yvonne Hays-Ethel
Roger ?
Chris Ledford?
?
?


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Tom Watson said:


> Steve Blythe won the qual, but don't know which dog. Rorem took second with Hank Kora. Congratulations to Suzanne!


#38 Roux's Golden Diamond In the Rough "Teka" won the Qual. Sorry don't know any other placements. A Big Congrats to Steve, Teka, and Brad Lhotak owner of Teka. Teka is from our first TyRoux Breeding. Way to go Guys...


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

SFLabs said:


> #38 Roux's Golden Diamond In the Rough "Teka" won the Qual. Sorry don't know any other placements. A Big Congrats to Steve, Teka, and Brad Lhotak owner of Teka. Teka is from our first TyRoux Breeding. Way to go Guys...


Geaux TEKA! and congrats to Steve!!!

fp


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Tom Watson said:


> Steve Blythe won the qual, but don't know which dog. Rorem took second with Hank Kora. Congratulations to Suzanne!


Tom, you have the #to the fourth in the Open? Any info on the AM?


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Sorry no news on Open. Heard it may finish Sat evening. 

34 back to land blind at 7:30 AM in Amat.

#'s 2, 3, 6, 10, 12, 14-21, 23, 24, 25, 28, 29, 31-36, 38, 41,42, 43, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 61

hope I got it right.

Derby was still going as of 7:45 PM poss 3rd series.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

13 back to the last series in the Open. Supposedly will finish tonight, but haven't heard any news.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Let us know when you here. Good luck with Mister


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Whoohoo.....Congrats Bobby Lane and Ali won the Open....Mark smith handler....great going ya'll.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congatulations Mark and Bobby! 104 dog Open...quite a big deal!


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Open Final Results:
1st Ali O Bobby Lane/ H Mark Smith Way to Go!

2nd Gracie O Silvia McClure/ H Danny Farmer

3rd Sly O Gary Unger/ H Gary Unger

4th Marley O Bill Bowen / H Danny Farmer

Don't know Jams.

Congrats to all on a tough open!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good job Gracie & Marley. 

Anything on The Qual or Derby?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to all who placed! Tough Open! Looking forward to MFTA!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

I believe this qualifies Gracie for the National. Congratulations Sylvia. Awesome.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

budsdad said:


> I believe this qualifies Gracie for the National. Congratulations Sylvia. Awesome.


Yes it does. Just trying to remember how many Open pts Gracie has to date? She should be VERY close.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

David Maddox said:


> Yes it does. Just trying to remember how many Open pts Gracie has to date? She should be VERY close.


Didn't get to see Gracie run this weekend but will be watching her close next weekend in Sioux Falls. She must be a special dog.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

David Maddox said:


> Yes it does. Just trying to remember how many Open pts Gracie has to date? She should be VERY close.


I counted 8.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

drbobsd said:


> She must be a special dog.


Indeed as are her owners Sylvia and Laurie

Good goin Gracie and Mr. Farmer

And congratulations to Mark Smith


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Shout out to Mr. Smith and Bobby Lane.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I have got to tell you that I am so excited about Ali winning the Open. I have huge tears rolling down my face as I scratch his mothers head and marvel at such an awesome animal who goes to the National Am and wins an Open at 3 1/2 years old. That is one special boy and my hat is off to Bobby Lane and Mark Smith.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

CONGRATS TO YOU AS WELL GWEN!!!
I am lucky enough to understand how you are feeling.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Good weekend for Bobby Lane.....Chief took third in the Derby !!!! Wayda go Smitty


----------



## agilek9's (Feb 11, 2009)

Anyone have the Derby results?


----------



## ffbo (May 2, 2009)

Don't know all the placements in the Derby but Puff and Elizabeth won. 
Gary and Sly finished third in the Open.
Big Congrats to both back here in N.C.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Bobby and Mark


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats to Sylvia, Danny and of course Gracie, for her 2nd place and qualifing for the Open Nationals. Job very well done !!!

Carole
Cropper Dusters Payoff Gal MH ***


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Mrs. Carole. Congrats on Sunny's girl & her accomplishments. Hopefully I'll be in Anderson @ the end of next month with Mav. Ready to see Beans (My new pup.) and the rest of the dogs on Clay's truck.


----------



## brk (May 3, 2009)

Congrats to Bobby and Ali. Way to go Mark Smith. Congrats to all the other finishers too.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Sylvia McClure and co owner Laurie Junewick...of of course Hilltop's High Society (Gracie)...for qualifying for the National Open...guess the teacher/coach is going to be calling in sick that week....


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats to Ms.Carole as well. She just happens to be the breeder of National Qualifier "Gracie".


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats Bobby and Mark, hell of a weekend!


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Derby placements, JAMS, anyone?


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

This is what I remember for Derby placements. Sorry I don't have full results

1st #16 E. Dixon 
2nd S. Blythe not sure what dog
3rd #3 M Smith
4th ?
RJ S. Blythe not sure which dog
Jams #7 Olive, #15 Sugar, and 2 of Danny Farmers dogs is what I remember.


----------



## Chad Engels (Aug 17, 2004)

Amateur Places

1st - Razor - Brad Bellmore
2nd - Jack - Liz Jerome
3rd - Ben - Rick Van Bergen
4th - Max - Roger Weller
RJ - Canaille - Lee Jolley
J - Pearl - John Caire
J - Norman - Mark Rosenblum
J- Birdy - Yvonne Hays
J - Jaye J - Larry Bozeman
J - Moses - Brad Bellmore


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats Liz and Jack on your amature 2nd.
That a way!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Pearl & Norman.


----------



## Chad Engels (Aug 17, 2004)

Full results up on EE. 

The North Dakota Retriever Club has a very rich history of dominators in the Amateur. Congratulations to Brad Bellmore and Liz Jerome for carrying the torch the last few years. The prior dominating force was Roger Weller. The stats below tell the story, they are very impressive:

2010 Fall Trial
Brad Bellmore & Razor - 1st
Liz Jerome & Jack - 2nd
Roger Weller & Max - 4th

2010 Spring Trial
Liz Jerome & Jack - 3rd

2009 Fall Trial
Brad Bellmore & Razor - 1st

2009 Spring Trial
Liz Jerome & Jack - 1st
Brad Bellmore & Edge - 2nd

2008 Fall Trial
Brad Bellmore & Edge - 2nd

2008 Spring
Brad Bellmore & Razor - 2nd
Liz Jerome & Jack - 3rd

2007 Fall Trial
Roger Weller & Max - 1st

2007 Spring Trial
Brad Bellmore & Razor - 1st

2006 Fall Trial
Roger Weller & Pepper - 1st
Roger Weller & Max - 2nd

2006 Spring Trial
Roger Weller & Max - 3rd

2005 Spring Trial
Roger Weller & Max - 1st


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Way to go Puff and Elizabeth on the First in the derby!! Her brother Tubby also won the Derby in Vermont!! To top it all off (Mom) Windy won the Amateur and got 3rd in the open in Wisc!!! What a great weekend for all!!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Full results up on EE.
> 
> The North Dakota Retriever Club has a very rich history of dominators in the Amateur. Congratulations to Brad Bellmore and Liz Jerome for carrying the torch the last few years. The prior dominating force was Roger Weller. The stats below tell the story, they are very impressive:
> 
> ...


Wow. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Probably because they have good dogs. :idea::idea:


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Chad Engels said:


> Full results up on EE.
> 
> The North Dakota Retriever Club has a very rich history of dominators in the Amateur. Congratulations to Brad Bellmore and Liz Jerome for carrying the torch the last few years. The prior dominating force was Roger Weller. The stats below tell the story, they are very impressive:
> 
> ...


Roger took 4th in the Am this weekend with Max as well. Surprised how much go that old dog still has in him.

Congrats to all placements. Long and very hot and windy weekend.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

kudos to the club and the Open judges for getting through 100 dogs in 2 days, that is efficiency


----------



## Chad Engels (Aug 17, 2004)

Troy,

You are right, Max placed once again, just for old time sake. I updated the list I posted to reflect the 4th place finish. Very cool.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

TroyFeeken said:


> Roger took 4th in the Am this weekend with Max as well. Surprised how much go that old dog still has in him.
> 
> Congrats to all placements. Long and very hot and windy weekend.


Good for Max, love seeing the older ones still out there doing their thing. He puts a lot of go in his pups. My Max daughter passed both SH tests this weekend and is now 3/3 in SH at 18 mos, though I would have sworn she'd never be steady enough to pass one, while a pup from one of my older Max breedings just took 2nd in the Open at Montana and he's not quite 3 y/o yet. That Chef of Ed Kreuger's that's running Derby, already 15 points, very handsome, talented Max son. 

Congrats to everyone who placed.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

What an awesome weekend for Bobby Lane and Mark Smith! A Derby 3rd with young Chief and Open WIN with 3-year-old, Ali, who is also qualified for the Amateur Nationals! Gwen, I know you're proud! Congratulations on breeding that fine young animal!

Rita


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind comments. Bobby


----------

